# grandmaster in philippines



## CiNcO dOsE (Oct 31, 2003)

has anybody heard of, or familiar with grandmaster epifanio romo jr. ?!?  people call him master yul.  he resides in metro-manila or manila.  i dont know what the name of his style is.  i was jsut wondering if anyone has heard of him.  he also has book(s) published and videos i think.  dunno the titles either, i jsut know/heard his name.


----------



## bart (Oct 31, 2003)

I've heard of him. He's an Illustrisimo guy and ranked pretty high up. I don't know him personally and I have never seen him up close.  But I've heard of him in Lameco circles as being well respected. If you can check him out, you should.


----------



## bushi jon (Oct 31, 2003)

He is also guru kali


----------



## LAKANPOPOT (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by d. dela vega _
> *has anybody heard of, or familiar with grandmaster epifanio romo jr. ?!?  people call him master yul.  he resides in metro-manila or manila.  i dont know what the name of his style is.  i was jsut wondering if anyone has heard of him.  he also has book(s) published and videos i think.  dunno the titles either, i jsut know/heard his name. *



Sir Yuli or master yul is part of the Bakbakan group if I am not mistaken. I know he was a good friend of the late Edgar Sulite. In the Family of Illustrisimo (meaning Antonio Illustrisimo's extended family or students) There are 3 prominent or Highest ranking students or learned the most from Tatang Illustrisimo. (If I am not mistaken. please correct me if I am wrong)1.Antonio Diego now the heir and Grandmaster of Illustrisimo(but also known as Talim Illustrisimo orihinal,if not mistaken), Epifanio"Yuli" Romo and another I forgot his name. But Tatang has taught many people who are now spreading his art in their small way. (I am not an expert in the field)

Going back to Yuli Romo, he is currently a bodyguard of one prominent politician in the PHilippines. He  is very hard to get a hold of. If you do get the chance study with him. He is very shy and doesn't say much. I first met him in Luneta park where most of Tatang's group workout on sundays. Didn't even realize it until later that I was speaking to him. Nice guy. Lots of knowledge. He is a very low profile person. 

About a video. Never heard of it. But the Bakbakan with Mandirigma productions made a tape on Kalis Illustrisimo. It was made by Antonio Diego, Yuli Romo, Christopher Ricketts, Rey Galang and Grandmaster Illustrisimo. Very hard to find and Informative tape.

Hope this helps.


----------



## CiNcO dOsE (Nov 4, 2003)

i heard about master yul from my auntie in philippines.  i asked her about arnis and all and then she told me that she has a friend who is an arnis master, and that people call him master yul.  my auntie is not really in to the whole arnis thing, she jsut knew that hes a well respected arnisador and that his kids had won lotsa tournaments/competitions.  they see each other very very often.  according to my auntie, master yul is a really really really nice guy.  he gives free lessons, treats everyone, makes toys from rattan and other display stuff for kids during his free time and the list goes on.. .  my auntie did say that he is a low profile guy.

he is the most trusted body guard of the mayor in valenzuela (if i remember correctly).  :2pistols: 

my cousins will start training under him starting this summer.  (yeah yeah)
:duel: 

LAKANPOPOT:
are these the videos youre talking about?!
http://www.bakbakan.com

(12th bullet from the top)


----------



## Black Grass (Nov 5, 2003)

I have been told that Yuli Romo is one of the best when it came to disarms. Both Master Christopher Ricketts and PG Edgar Sulite told me this.

He teaches Kalis Ilustrisimo as his weapon art and Tat Kun Tao for empty hand.

Vince
aka Black Grass


----------



## krys (Nov 7, 2003)

> he is the most trusted body guard of the mayor in valenzuela (if i remember correctly).



Isn't he the bodyguard of a senator? (I could be wrong)...
I also heard he teaches pinoy boxing....


----------



## CiNcO dOsE (Nov 16, 2003)

so master yul is not a gm, the current gm of kalis ilustrisimo is gm antonio diego.  when tatang ilustrisimo passed away, antonio diego as the most senior student of tatang took on the title of gm.  i read somewhere that gm antonio diego, master yuli romo, christopher ricketts, romeo macapagal  and another person make up the 5 pillars of kalis ilustrisimo.  does anybody know who the other person is!?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by d. dela vega _
> *so master yul is not a gm, the current gm of kalis ilustrisimo is gm antonio diego.  when tatang ilustrisimo passed away, antonio diego as the most senior student of tatang took on the title of gm.  i read somewhere that gm antonio diego, master yuli romo, christopher ricketts, romeo macapagal  and another person make up the 5 pillars of kalis ilustrisimo.  does anybody know who the other person is!? *




Was the Late GM Tatang Ilustrisimo muslim or a follower of the Islam faith? No disrespect meant, just curious to teh five pillars refrence is all.

Curious
:asian:


----------



## sercuerdasfigther (Nov 16, 2003)

# 5. edgar suilte


----------



## CiNcO dOsE (Nov 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Was the Late GM Tatang Ilustrisimo muslim or a follower of the Islam faith? No disrespect meant, just curious to teh five pillars refrence is all.
> 
> Curious
> :asian: *




the late gm tatang ilustrisimo was a moro, so i guess that makes him a muslim.

i never really thought of the 5 pillars that way, as a religious symbol or something.  i just thought that them 5 were the most senior and skilled direct students of tatang.

tatang was known to have an "anting-anting" (amulet/special power; dont really know how to translate it).  and that he does special prayers/verses/oraciones and others.  so perhaps theres a deeper thought in to the 5 pillars.


----------



## bart (Nov 18, 2003)

I was not aware that he was a moro or a muslim. I thought he was Visayan and Christian. Does anybody have any proof to the contrary?


----------



## sercuerdasfigther (Nov 18, 2003)

he was both christian and muslim. he traveled alot in his life and spent time as a child living inthe south with the muslims.


----------



## OULobo (Nov 19, 2003)

I recall that he was born and raised christian. I heard he was raised in Pangasinan and I have also heard in the Visayans. Either way he wasn't moro by birth. He then left very young on a runaway journey. He was taken by moro pirates and spent much time learning from them. I remember hearing he learned fighting, oracion and the powers of anting-anting from the pirate captain. He later returned to the more northern areas where he settled. I believe I saw a picture of his anting-anting and it was blessed virgin based. That points towards at least a christian based belief system somewhere in the timeline. I'm sure someone from the Bakbakan group would have more info.


----------



## krys (Nov 19, 2003)

He was from  a small village of Cebu
I am not sure about the pirate story....

Be carefull with the use of the word moro, some  muslim militants use it for themselves but most muslim filipinos take it as a racist insult.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by krys _
> *He was from  a small village of Cebu
> I am not sure about the pirate story....
> 
> Be carefull with the use of the word moro, some  muslim militants use it for themselves but most muslim filipinos take it as a racist insult. *



Krys,

I agree with the term Moro or Moro-Moro does have negative Connotations. The Spanish first used it when the Ottoman Empire (* Historical reference, The Islams exanded their lands and belief system *) spread around the Mediterranean and then across into the Iberian Peninsula. The Spanish Christians used the term Moor in a derogatory fashion. So the term Moro is and easy evolution, understanding that some cultures add a vowel at the end of their words. Such as saying the Hotel name Mariot. The Japnese would say Ma-Ree-Oto.

Yes, some people use the term with pride, others do not. Some people think the term is a class distinction, others care little about the issue. This is why I try to use terms and phrases, such as "Was he a Muslim, or a follower of the Islam Faith?" .


With Respect and Best Regards
:asian:


----------



## Black Grass (Nov 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *I recall that he was born and raised christian. I heard he was raised in Pangasinan and I have also heard in the Visayans. Either way he wasn't moro by birth. He then left very young on a runaway journey. He was taken by moro pirates and spent much time learning from them. I remember hearing he learned fighting, oracion and the powers of anting-anting from the pirate captain. He later returned to the more northern areas where he settled. I believe I saw a picture of his anting-anting and it was blessed virgin based. That points towards at least a christian based belief system somewhere in the timeline. I'm sure someone from the Bakbakan group would have more info. *



OUlobo has some of his facts mixed up.


Tatang was born in Bantayan near Cebu in the Visayas. He left a young age ( can never remember the exact age i think its was 8)in search of "America". But ended up in Jolo where he was adopted by the Sultan of Jolo and rasied Muslim. When he was in his teens he moved back to the Visayas has he had killed a man in Jolo. In regards, to his oracion and anting anting they were Chirstian based.

For more information I point you toward Edgar Sulite Masters or Arnis, Kali Eskrima or Mark Wiley's book Filipino Martial Culture.

Vince
aka Black Grass


----------



## OULobo (Nov 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Black Grass _
> *OUlobo has some of his facts mixed up.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the corrections.


----------



## CiNcO dOsE (Nov 23, 2003)

are islao romo and his sons pedring and carlito related to yuli romo?!  i havent found any direct info regarding this, but since all of them are romo's, im thinking they are?!  can anybody back me up on this!?  im curious.

:asian:


----------



## angel dela cruz (Oct 29, 2004)

hello

curious about master yul? well if you want to know him very well just contact arnis philippines, well master yul is a very nice man. 
FYI: his complete name is grand master Yuli Romo he came from vizayas at the same time he is a muslim of faith, he is also a very low profile person, he is a one of the high ranking student of the late grand master illustrisimo, and at the same time he teaches arnis at palasan valenzuela, and take note he is a GRAND MASTER, well what i like most about master yul is the way he disarm weapon whether its a stick or knife, and for me that is the highlights of his martial arts skill, there are lot of special things about master yul. 

Well if you really want to see him and meet him personally he is always present in every arnis philippines hosted tournament, here's the no. 7254859 
Arnis Philippines 

hope this help


----------



## peter (Oct 30, 2004)

Hi Angel

Great to read your posting in support of Punong Guro Yuli Romo.

Check out the website at www.yuli-romo.com  There are many new photos and testimonials on the site, and I plan to update with more information very soon.

Ingat ka

Peter Lewis
UK Representative for Punong Guro Yuli Romo


----------

